# help! i got burned!!



## troubadours (Mar 27, 2008)

not sure if this is the right forum...any help will be SO very appreciated.

yesterday, i was eating some hot soup...so hot i was trying to spit it out and it dribbled down my chin. i actually got pretty burnt. like, it's all red and yellow. on my chin. i feel like a beast. it doesn't hurt anymore, thank god, but does anyone have any tips on how to heal this sucker?


----------



## Crystal (Mar 27, 2008)

Ice.  Cheap and effective.

Ice should reduce the swelling and redness, though putting ice on it could burn for a few seconds.

Afterwards, I'd try to apply some Neosporin. That always does the trick for me.


----------



## love dubh (Mar 27, 2008)

troubadours said:


> not sure if this is the right forum...any help will be SO very appreciated.
> 
> yesterday, i was eating some hot soup...so hot i was trying to spit it out and it dribbled down my chin. i actually got pretty burnt. like, it's all red and yellow. on my chin. i feel like a beast. it doesn't hurt anymore, thank god, but does anyone have any tips on how to heal this sucker?



NO VASELINE, for the love of all things holy. Or butter, oil, or any other quackery. Think that'll be fun to scrape off? It can also cause infection.

Neosporin or some anti-burn cream would work well.

NO ICE, but a cold compress or cold, running water.

I'd recommend covering the burn with some sterile gauze. It'll keep air off the area and protect it from bacteria, both promoting healing.


----------



## CAMellie (Mar 28, 2008)

Not trying to hijack the thread or anything...but...
what about chemical burns? Like from a commercial strength cleanser/degreaser? 
I rinsed it in cold water then sprayed a burn spray with Benzocaine in it on it and that eased the pain, but now I have these hideous yellow blisters on my wrists.


----------



## SocialbFly (Mar 28, 2008)

troubadours said:


> not sure if this is the right forum...any help will be SO very appreciated.
> 
> yesterday, i was eating some hot soup...so hot i was trying to spit it out and it dribbled down my chin. i actually got pretty burnt. like, it's all red and yellow. on my chin. i feel like a beast. it doesn't hurt anymore, thank god, but does anyone have any tips on how to heal this sucker?



polysporin...we use it on the burn kids faces to decrease scaring and help healing...yes, it has to be polysporin, it is water soluble...leave it uncovered just a generous smooth on of polysporin, it will protect everything...

OUCH!!!

later on if you have trouble with any scars...try opening a vitamin E capsule and use it on it...or cocoa butter directly to it...but only after completely healed...


----------



## SocialbFly (Mar 28, 2008)

crap...double post..grrrrr


----------



## SocialbFly (Mar 28, 2008)

CAMellie said:


> Not trying to hijack the thread or anything...but...
> what about chemical burns? Like from a commercial strength cleanser/degreaser?
> I rinsed it in cold water then sprayed a burn spray with Benzocaine in it on it and that eased the pain, but now I have these hideous yellow blisters on my wrists.




well, i would have called a doc office on this one...chemical burns UNLESS deactivated keep burning...if you EVER burn yourself again, call someone so you can use the right chemical on it to deactivate it...some things water can actually hurt....(check the label too if you have it available)...

that being said, wash with water and soap, rinse well...dry off...polysporin....same advice as above...


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Mar 28, 2008)

Fresh pure Aloe Vera does wonders on burns. Especially light burns or sunburns. It does have a strong "natural" scent that will attract your animals (which is safe if they get a little lick), but will dry with no scent. Also, once you wet it a bit, it will rinse right off. Keep in mind it is sticky and I don't know if I would wear it outside around bees or wasps.


----------



## love dubh (Mar 28, 2008)

SocialbFly said:


> well, i would have called a doc office on this one...chemical burns UNLESS deactivated keep burning...if you EVER burn yourself again, call someone so you can use the right chemical on it to deactivate it...some things water can actually hurt....(check the label too if you have it available)...
> 
> that being said, wash with water and soap, rinse well...dry off...polysporin....same advice as above...



Lye + water = Big No No.


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Mar 28, 2008)

DumbAssBunny said:


> Fresh pure Aloe Vera does wonders on burns. Especially light burns or sunburns. It does have a strong "natural" scent that will attract your animals (which is safe if they get a little lick), but will dry with no scent. Also, once you wet it a bit, it will rinse right off. Keep in mind it is sticky and I don't know if I would wear it outside around bees or wasps.




I second aloe vera!


----------



## Red (Mar 28, 2008)

A similar experience happened to me once, I was munching a slice of pizza when my friend decided to swipe it off me. Unfortunately half of it was already half way down my throat so the end result was hot cheese splodged and dangling on my chin. It was very painful.  Stoopid pizza thief.

As far as remedies go I come from the school of, unless your face is falling off and you are in serious pain, 'just leave it and let the air get to it'. No picking though, leave that sucker alone until it drops off.


----------



## SocialbFly (Mar 28, 2008)

love dubh said:


> Lye + water = Big No No.




yeah, i believe that is why i said "well, i would have called a doc office on this one...chemical burns UNLESS deactivated keep burning...if you EVER burn yourself again, call someone so you can use the right chemical on it to deactivate it...some things water can actually hurt....(check the label too if you have it available)..."


----------

